# Lil' gun that could...



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Took my lil' gun (28 gauge) to Idaho and put her to good use. I saw some feathers and a lot of fur on the troll I was with. Lesson learned, be careful who you hot tub with....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Great pics!

I am glad to see someone is getting some different birds already 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Troll? You've got a lot of room to talk...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice photos


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Beautiful pictures!

Those handloads? What did you put in them?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)




----------

